# Mount generic flash memory reader [SOLVED]

## klockren

I've got a digital camera, nikon coolpix 3500 with a CF card and a 6in1 flash memory reader (for MMC, SD, CF, SmartMedia [...]).

When typing #cat /proc/bus/usb/devices I get the following output:

```
T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=09 Cnt=02 Dev#=  5 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=16 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0483 ProdID=1307 Rev= 1.60

S:  Manufacturer=Generic

S:  Product=USBMass Storage Device

S:  SerialNumber=0123456789ABCDEF

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=08 Cnt=02 Dev#=  6 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=04b0 ProdID=0110 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=NIKON

S:  Product=NIKON DSC E3500

S:  SerialNumber=000005237593

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=04(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms
```

The camera is easy to mount (/dev/sda1) and also automounts with ivman. But I can't figure out how to mount the card reader! It does not automount with ivman, and I can't mount it as /dev/sda1,2,3,4,5 or 6. I don't know if each of the slots in the reader are detected as separate devices, have tried with a CF and a SD card.Last edited by klockren on Tue Aug 02, 2005 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eelke

If your camera is /dev/sda1 then the slots of the card reader will probably be /dev/sdb /dev/sdc etc. My 6 in 1 reader has four slots and is detected as four drives. Try the following command to discover the configuration of your reader:

```
cat /proc/scsi/scsi
```

However there is a special problem with memory card readers. After you insert a memory card you have to touch the relevant drive to force a reread of the partition table. For example:

```
touch /dev/sdb
```

After that you will be able to mount /dev/sdb1 provided the slot corresponds to /dev/sdb

If you still have problems make sure Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device is enabled in your kernel configuration

----------

## klockren

Hi,

/proc/scsi does not exist on my system.

I tried to follow the rest. Inserted a CF card into the reader (camera is not plugged in at all) and:

```
# touch /dev/sda

# cat /dev/sd*

cat: /dev/sda: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda10: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda11: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda12: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda13: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda14: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda15: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda2: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda3: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda4: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda5: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda6: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda7: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda8: No medium found

cat: /dev/sda9: No medium found

cat: /dev/sdb10: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb11: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb12: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb13: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb14: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb15: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb2: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb3: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb4: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb5: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb6: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb7: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb8: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdb9: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc1: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc10: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc11: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc12: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc13: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc14: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc15: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc2: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc3: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc4: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc5: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc6: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc7: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc8: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdc9: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd1: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd10: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd11: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd12: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd13: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd14: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd15: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd2: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd3: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd4: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd5: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd6: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd7: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd8: No such device or address

cat: /dev/sdd9: No such device or address

```

edit: when unplugging the card reader, cat /dev/sd* returns "No such device or address" on all nodes.

----------

## eelke

The output for cat /dev/sd* doesn't look to good. If the card had been detected a lot of garbage would have been printed. That is to say it would look like garbage but would actually be the raw contents of your memory card.

Did you check if the "Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device" setting in your kernel config is enabled?

----------

## klockren

I built a new kernel and checked that "Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device" was enabled. The reader works now, thank you!

----------

